# Awesome images from films



## biggus dickus (May 2, 2012)

I like the image from films thing where there could be about 100 things that happen before and after the image.


----------



## Athos (May 2, 2012)

?


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2012)

Like this ?


----------



## biggus dickus (May 2, 2012)

exactly like that reno

I have some but the attaching thing won't work...


----------



## biggus dickus (May 2, 2012)




----------



## biggus dickus (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Reno (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Numbers (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Reno (May 2, 2012)

I like the artist Gregory Crewdson who takes photos which look like film stills:


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> I like the artist Gregory Crewdson who takes photos which look like film stills


Wow, cheers Reno, never heard of him before *googles*


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 2, 2012)

This has always been a particular favourite of mine.


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (May 2, 2012)

How about including the title of the film? Driving me crazy otherwise.


----------



## Reno (May 2, 2012)

I always quite like them without title, so you can make up your own thing.


But I don't want you to go crazy:

#3 Profondo Rosso/Deep Red

#7 The Holy Mountain

#12 The Queen of Spades


----------



## a_chap (May 2, 2012)

Ta


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2012)

#7 is amazing!

Not sure if it makes me want to watch the film, or not want to...


----------



## Redeyes (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Pingu (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Cm7 (May 3, 2012)

from My Blueberry Nights


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 3, 2012)

what the hell is #5?


----------



## Stigmata (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (May 4, 2012)




----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> what the hell is #5?


 
It's a deformed midget kicking in a plaster cast of Jesus.


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> I like the artist Gregory Crewdson who takes photos which look like film stills:


 
Gregory crewdson is very cool. Larry clark is another one I really like, but most of his work is a bit too naughty to post up.

This is one of his, from his film kids, but its also a photo


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 4, 2012)

End of the original 'Planet of the apes.'  Who was foolish to think of remaking it ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


>


comme ca?


Naked Lunch - my favourite film I think...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> comme ca?


 
Looks like _Lethal Weapon 2_.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2012)

One of my favourite underrated films, Richard Lester's _Petulia_


_



_


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looks like _Lethal Weapon 2_.


 
you look like lethal weapon 2


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2012)

Giant killer bunnies !







from Night of the Lepus


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> you look like lethal weapon 2


Not as much as you look like Loaded Weapon 1.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not as much as you look like Loaded Weapon 1.


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> you look like lethal weapon 2


what is it though


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> what is it though


 
It's from 'The Holy Mountain'. Leading up to that scene Jesus has gone to a village full of rich American tourists and Nazis, he is tricked into drinking with them and when he passes out they put him in a mould and make hundreds of icons of him. He wakes up in a rage and him and that deformed guy who he is friends with smash up all of the icons of him

It's not half as good as it sounds


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2012)

I like The Holy Mountain. It's a non-stop assault of amazing imagery, but it's also an experimental, allegotical film which has no interest in conventional plot or characters. It's both Jodorowsky's least accessible but also his most visually astounding film.


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> It's from 'The Holy Mountain'. Leading up to that scene Jesus has gone to a village full of rich American tourists and Nazis, he is tricked into drinking with them and when he passes out they put him in a mould and make hundreds of icons of him. He wakes up in a rage and him and that deformed guy who he is friends with smash up all of the icons of him
> 
> It's not half as good as it sounds


ah yes - ive seen it, but so much going on in that film, i forgot this bit. ta


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2012)

Two more from The Holy Mountain. You can pause that film anywhere and you'll see something bonkers.












There was a time when I did hundreds of screencaps from my DVDs.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> I like The Holy Mountain. It's a non-stop assault of amazing imagery, but it's also an experimental, allegotical film which has no interest in conventional plot or characters. It's both Jodorowsky's least accessible but also his most visually astounding film.


 

I watched it on the basis of watching El Topo and I thought it was too much of a film and not 'arty' enough. He did have more money so the imagery was better in a way, but there was a bit too much plot and I thought the plot was really stupid. It didn't really take as much effort to get through and felt less rewarding. It was enjoyable though


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I watched it on the basis of watching El Topo and I thought it was too much of a film and not 'arty' enough. He did have more money so the imagery was better in a way, but there was a bit too much plot and I thought the plot was really stupid. It didn't really take as much effort to get through and felt less rewarding. It was enjoyable though


 
Have you seen Santa Sangre ? It's his most conventional and entertaining film.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> Have you seen Santa Sangre ? It's his most conventional and entertaining film.


 
I'll have to give that a look. I found out about him by reading an article about how he was meant to collaborate with Dali on a film of Dune. Best film that was never made I reckon


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I'll have to give that a look. I found out about him by reading an article about how he was meant to collaborate with Dali on a film of Dune. Best film that was never made I reckon


 
Character/set/storyboard designs by Moebius:

http://www.duneinfo.com/unseen/moebius/

and Giger:

http://plutoniumshores.blogspot.co....dro-jodorowskys-dune.html?zx=bde7d28408b90b43


----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Character/set/storyboard designs by Moebius:
> 
> http://www.duneinfo.com/unseen/moebius/
> 
> ...


 
I'd like to see David Lynch have another crack at it now. A LOTR style 12 hour film would be great


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I'd like to see David Lynch have another crack at it now. A LOTR style 12 hour film would be great


It's already a 3-part story.
Part 1 climaxes with the Harkonnen assault on House Atreides and the escape to the desert. Part 2 is all about the  Fremen and Harkonnen court intrigue and climaxes with Paul riding the worm. Part 3 has Paul's awakening and the final confrontation with the Emperor . Perfect


----------



## albionism (May 4, 2012)

Piss holes in the snow.


----------



## albionism (May 4, 2012)




----------



## biggus dickus (May 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's already a 3-part story.
> Part 1 climaxes with the Harkonnen assault on House Atreides and the escape to the desert. Part 2 is all about the Fremen and Harkonnen court intrigue and climaxes with Paul riding the worm. Part 3 has Paul's awakening and the final confrontation with the Emperor . Perfect


 
It is one of the best examples of a film that would work better now than when they made the film of it. It would work with 3D as well,


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> Two more from The Holy Mountain. You can pause that film anywhere and you'll see something bonkers.


 
I love that film, it is totally bonkers


----------



## Cm7 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Firky (May 4, 2012)

Breaking Bad...


----------



## Fez909 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2012)




----------



## albionism (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 5, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2012)




----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

the first time  I saw the movie I lived in fear of the wardrobe for weeks...


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

Just a great sequence shot on the water, all cast drunk during the sea shanty singing, one of the cast had insisted on using real Rum, just before the shark starts its night battle.


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

this also had me jumpy after seeing it...


----------



## Firky (May 5, 2012)

Fez909 said:


>


 
Intacto?


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2012)




----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

clunk


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2012)




----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

grim film by the looks of it...


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

photo shop this one pls, someone with humor.


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

read this as blow her wedding night..


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

ten points to guess the movie....


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2012)

Too feckin small.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 5, 2012)

The Time Machine.


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The Time Machine.


well done...10points for a starter


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Intacto?


Yes. I liked that film 

This thread inspired me to download The Holy Mountain, which a bunch of us watched while spannered on ketamine last night. A perfect combination


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2012)




----------



## yield (May 5, 2012)

City of Lost Children


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)

Duel


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)

The Chase - Robert Redford, Marlon Brando


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2012)




----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2012)




----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 6, 2012)

Edge of Darkness ...






http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Series/EdgeOfDarkness


----------



## albionism (May 6, 2012)




----------



## albionism (May 6, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2012)

Oh the scandal of lighting two cigarettes at once and then passing one to a lady that you cannot be with. 
*heart flutters*


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2012)




----------



## extra dry (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

Badlands


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

Soy Cuba


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 6, 2012)

Im thinking jenna jameson in Cunning Stunts 11. A very awesome image.on fillum.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 6, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Soy Cuba


 
Not a bad film. From the same guy:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> One of my favourite underrated films, Richard Lester's _Petulia_
> 
> 
> _
> ...


 
A couple of memorable musical cameos too as I recall ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 6, 2012)

So many, too hard to choose ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Not a bad film. From the same guy:


 
Kalatozov? What an amazing director.

Which film is this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2012)




----------



## rekil (May 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Kalatozov? What an amazing director.
> 
> Which film is this?


Cranes Are Flying.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> Cranes Are Flying.


 
I'll be sure to find it.


----------



## rekil (May 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'll be sure to find it.


Beautiful film. It's on the Mosfilm youtube channel. Link.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## rekil (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Kalatozov? What an amazing director.


 
Yes he is.  And I also meant his collaborator, the cinematographer Sergei Urusevsky. He was also involved in Grigroy Chukhrai's lush remake of The Forty-First.  The first was a silent film, directed by Yakov Protazanov of Aelita: Queen of Mars fame.  Urusevsky learned his craft from one of Eisenstein's cameramen.  All that stuff unrealised, lying dormant until after Stalin died.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)

I knew little of Russian directors/cinema before watching Soy Cuba - I still know fuck all about it. I defninitely want to see more.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 7, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I knew little of Russian directors/cinema before watching Soy Cuba - I still know fuck all about it. I defninitely want to see more.


 
Although Kalatozishvili was Georgian.  I'm more into films made in the 1950s-60s. Russian studio Mosfilm is in the process of making all of its Soviet-era films available to watch for free at its YouTube channel.  Not all of them have English subtitles, however.


----------



## Reno (Oct 8, 2012)

All from _Beyond the Black Rainbow_:


----------



## albionism (Oct 9, 2012)

Pi


----------



## albionism (Oct 9, 2012)

The Gospel According To St Matthew by Pasolini. You could pause this film anywhere
at random and see something of utterly breath-taking beauty.


----------



## albionism (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Awesome!


 
I remember when I thought it'd be a good idea to watch that film tripping 

OFF! Fucking turn it off. Now.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2012)

what film is it?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Brazil





Village of the Dammed


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Village of the Dammed


 
^ That's the shitty 90s remake.

This is the superior 60s the original:


----------



## ringo (Oct 9, 2012)

Yetman said:


> I remember when I thought it'd be a good idea to watch that film tripping
> 
> OFF! Fucking turn it off. Now.


 
We did that with Jacobs Ladder and then Sir Henry At Rawlinson End


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> what film is it?


 
Altered States by Ken Russell.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2012)

Westworld...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2012)

.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> what film is it?


Ken Russells altered states


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## agricola (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2012)

Ten points to whoever can name him. Only one point if you can name the film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2012)

.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually I retract that. Cheap shot.


----------



## agricola (Oct 9, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Ten points to whoever can name him. Only one point if you can name the film.


 
Battle of Britain?  No idea of the actors name, sorry.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 10, 2012)

agricola said:


> Battle of Britain? No idea of the actors name, sorry.


 
The Battle of Britain, yes.

The actor was the late Bill Foxley, considered the most badly burned airman to survive the Second World War. His obituary is well worth reading - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...air-force-obituaries/8204673/Bill-Foxley.html


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## maldwyn (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## maldwyn (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2012)

Filmed down the road from me as well.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## discokermit (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## discokermit (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## discokermit (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## discokermit (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Nick9 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Neverending Story


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rumblefish


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fellini Satyricon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Giant


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Inherit the Wind


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2013)

Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2014)

From "Leon, the professional".


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2014)

There's no place like home


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## damnNAFTA (Aug 7, 2014)

from _La Chinoise_ (1967):


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 7, 2014)

Once upon a time in the West. Henry Fonda, most evil.


----------



## albionism (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## stereoisomer (Sep 17, 2014)

All these, from one of my most favourite films ever


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Sep 17, 2014)

@*stereoisomer. What's that film?*


----------



## stereoisomer (Sep 17, 2014)

albionism said:


> @*stereoisomer. What's that film?*


it's 'My Summer of Love'


I love it so much. Every shot could be a beautiful photograph


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## albionism (Sep 17, 2014)

stereoisomer said:


> it's 'My Summer of Love'
> 
> 
> I love it so much. Every shot could be a beautiful photograph



Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I have just been reading
up on it and it certainly looks like a film I'd really appreciate.
I will watch it tomorrow


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## doddles (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 18, 2014)

Casually Red said:


>


What film is this please?


----------



## starfish (Sep 18, 2014)

^^
Looks like Idi I Smotri.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 18, 2014)

Gavin Bl said:


> What film is this please?



Come and See, Idi I Smotri by Elem Klimov.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Come and See, Idi I Smotri by Elem Klimov.



the way that kids face has changed to something like a 70 year olds by the end of the film is just chilling .


some great stills ,including behind the scenes ones, at the end of this pastiche of scenes from my all time ever favourite film, A Fistfull of Dynamite . Sergio Leone only made those Eastwood spaghetti westerns in order to raise the finance for this one, the film hed always wanted to make which *definitely isnt a spaghetti western *despite the studios marketting it as such .  Mao..Bakunin..themes of the poor vs rich, , revolution, betrayal ...especially betrayal, militarism, fascism , imperialism from Ireland to Mexico but with a universal theme. Deeply political and sadly pessimistic . But fucking brilliant from start to finish. The imagery and theme music is just mindblowing imho . The directors cut has one breif scene at the end which just turns it on his head understanding wise.

still get teary eyed when i watch it


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks folks!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 19, 2014)

From the Chinese film Assembly. The most moving war film I have watched.


----------



## ringo (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2014)

ringo said:


>


_Close Encounters_ director's cut


----------



## a_chap (Oct 15, 2014)

Old boy. South Korean version.

If you've seen the film, you'll know why this is "awesome".


----------

